# προσφορά εργασίας — ζήτηση εργασίας ǁ προσφορά εργατικού δυναμικού — ζήτηση εργατικού δυναμικού



## Zazula (Nov 28, 2012)

Νόμιζα πως τα 'χαμε λυμένα αυτά, αλλά απ' ό,τι φαίνεται είναι πολύ εύκολο να γίνει το μπέρδεμα...

Στο γενικό λεξιλόγιο, «*προσφορά εργασίας*» είναι *η προσφορά απασχόλησης*.
Στο γενικό λεξιλόγιο πάντα, «*ζήτηση εργασίας*» είναι *η αναζήτηση **εργασία*ς*, η επιδίωξη εύρεσης εργασία*ς.
Δηλαδή όταν στον τύπο, στο διαδίκτυο και στον συνήθη λόγο διαβάζουμε ή μιλούμε για «ζήτηση εργασίας» εννοούμε την αναζήτηση δουλειάς, ότι κάποιος ζητάει να βρει δουλειά, να εργαστεί. Όταν από την άλλη διαβάζουμε ή μιλούμε για «προσφορά εργασίας» εννοούμε πως κάποιος προσφέρει θέση/-εις εργασίας, ότι ψάχνει για εργαζόμενους. Αρκεί ένα απλό γκoύγκλισμα κι η επιβεβαίωση της προαναφερθείσας διαπίστωσης έρχεται αμέσως — άλλωστε και οι ίδιοι οι οικονομολόγοι έτσι τα χρησιμοποιούν!
.
Πάμε τώρα στην πηγή της αναστάτωσης που με οδήγησε στο να γράψω το σημερινό σημείωμα: την οικονομική υπογλώσσα και τον περιβόητο νόμο της προσφοράς και της ζήτησης — απ' όπου έχουμε και λέμε, λοιπόν:

Πρώτον, όπως βρίσκουμε στο ΛΚΝ (λήμμα _προσφορά_), ο νόμος της προσφοράς και της ζήτησης υπαγορεύει ότι η αμοιβή της εργασίας εξαρτάται τόσο από τον αριθμό των εργατικών χεριών (προσφορά) όσο και από τις ανάγκες που υπάρχουν σε εργατικά χέρια (ζήτηση). Επομένως με βάση αυτό βλέπουμε ότι «προσφορά εργασίας» είναι το πόσα εργατικά χέρια υπάρχουν, ενώ «ζήτηση εργασίας» είναι το πόσα εργατικά χέρια ζητιούνται απ' τους εργοδότες.
Δεύτερον, όπως γράφει ρητά (εν είδει ορισμού) το ΝΕΛ (λήμμα _εργασία_), «προσφορά εργασίας» είναι το σύνολο της εργατικής δύναμης ή ικανότητας προς εργασία μετρούμενο σε ώρες ή ημέρες που τα άτομα μιας οικονομίας διαθέτουν με αμοιβή στη διάθεση των εργοδοτών, ενώ «ζήτηση εργασίας» είναι η ζήτηση εργατικών χεριών από τις επιχειρήσεις.
Τρίτον: Επίσης στο ΝΕΛ δίνεται και ότι «προσφορά εργασίας» είναι (γενικώς και ασαφώς) η παροχή υπηρεσιών με αμοιβή (σ' έναν λημματικό ορισμό —στη λ. _προσφορά_— που δεν είναι πάντως κι ό,τι καλύτερο). Εξίσου γενικόλογα ασαφής είναι και ο σχετικός ορισμός στο ΛΝΕΓ, σύμφωνα με το οποίο «προσφορά εργασίας» είναι η παροχή μισθωτής εργασίας (ΛΝΕΓ 2012, λήμμα _προσφορά_· στο λήμμα _εργασία_ δίνονται απλώς οι συνάψεις με τις λ. _προσφορά _& _ζήτηση_, χωρίς άλλη επεξήγηση).
Σημειωτέον πως δεν εντόπισα προσφορά ή ζήτηση εργασίας στον Χρυσοβιτσιώτη Ε' που διαθέτω, ενώ ο Σταφυλίδης έχει δύο άρθρα αλλά και τα δύο για την «προσφορά εργασίας»: το _labo(u)r supply_ και το _supply of labor_.
Τέλος πάντων, εδώ τα πράγματα είναι προφανές το πώς διαμορφώθηκαν έτσι: Εφόσον η εργασία νοείται ως ένα ακόμη αγαθό που υπόκειται στον νόμο της προσφοράς και της ζήτησης, η «προσφορά εργασίας» προέρχεται από τους εργαζόμενους (τους, ας πούμε, παραγωγούς της), ενώ η «ζήτηση εργασίας» προέρχεται από τους εργοδότες (τους, με το ίδιο σκεπτικό, αγοραστές της).
.
Συμπερασματικά επομένως καταλήγουμε στα εξής:

Τα γενικά λεξικά αγνοούν την τρέχουσα χρήση κι αναπαράγουν μόνο την ειδικευμένη της οικονομικής υπογλώσσας (πράγμα που δεν κάνουν λ.χ. με τη νομική υπογλώσσα για τη λ. _μήνυση_).
Σε εκλαϊκευτικά και/ή γενικού κοινού κείμενα είναι προτιμότερη η απόδοση του _labo(u)r demand_ με τον όρο «ζήτηση εργατικού δυναμικού» (όπου είναι αμέσως σαφές και αδιαμφισβήτητο που μια τέτοια ζήτηση εκπορεύεται από εργοδότες) από τον όρο «ζήτηση εργασίας» (που είναι παρεξηγήσιμο απ' τον πολύ κόσμο, ο οποίος μάλλον θα καταλάβει το ανάποδο). Επίσης, και για τον ίδιο λόγο, σε αυτό το είδος κειμένων είναι προτιμότερη η απόδοση του _labo(u)r supply _με τον όρο «προσφορά εργατικού δυναμικού» (όπου είναι αμέσως σαφές και αδιαμφισβήτητο που μια τέτοια προσφορά εκπορεύεται από εργαζόμενους) από τον όρο «προσφορά εργασίας». Αμφότερες οι προτάσεις μου έχουν τις ευλογίες και της ΙΑΤΕ.
Επειδή βέβαια κι απ' την άλλη υπάρχουν περικείμενα όπου η χρήση των _προσφορά / ζήτηση εργασίας_ του γενικού λεξιλογίου μπορεί να παρουσιάζει μια ανεπιθύμητη αμφισημία αναλόγως του ποιος, με τι υπόβαθρο και με τι σκέψεις στο μυαλό του διαβάζει ένα κείμενο, καλό είναι να επιδιώκεται σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις η άρση της αμφισημίας με τη χρήση των «προσφορά απασχόλησης» (αντί του _προσφορά εργασίας_) και «αναζήτηση εργασίας / απασχόλησης» (αντί του _ζήτηση εργασίας_).
.
Όπως πάντα, τα γραφόμενά μου τίθενται στην κρίση της εκλεκτής (και περισσότερο από εμένα γνώστριας) ομήγυρης για διορθώσεις και προσθήκες. :)


----------



## nickel (Nov 28, 2012)

Αν θυμάμαι καλά, τα ΖΗΤΟΥΝΤΑΙ ΥΠΑΛΛΗΛΟΙ και ΖΗΤΕΙΤΑΙ ΕΡΓΑΣΙΑ ήταν οι τίτλοι που έμπαιναν συνήθως σαν επικεφαλίδες σε αγγελίες — και ήταν σαφέστατα. Το _supply and demand of labour_ (και η απόδοσή του «προσφορά και ζήτηση εργασίας») είναι πολύ πιο παλιά από την ασαφή ανασημασιοδότηση των όρων (οι Βρετανοί δεν έχουν πρόβλημα πάντως, μια και τα _demand_ και _supply_ δεν χρησιμοποιούνται στα classified ads). Άσε να κατακάτσει μέσα μας όλο αυτό που έγραψες και τα ξαναλέμε.


----------



## Zazula (Nov 28, 2012)

Όταν βάζεις μια αγγελία, σου ζητιέται να επιλέξεις: Ζήτηση ή Προσφορά. Όταν πουλάς ένα αμάξι, επιλέγεις Προσφορά. Όταν ψάχνεις δουλειά, επιλέγεις Ζήτηση. :)


----------



## Themis (Nov 28, 2012)

Πολύ σωστά τα λέει ο Ζάζουλας. Το πρόβλημα αυτό το αντιμετώπισα κι εγώ από παλιά και έχω κι εγώ χρησιμοποιήσει την «απασχόληση» – όπως άλλωστε και οι Γάλλοι με το emploi, που στην περίπτωση αυτή δεν συγχέεται καθόλου με το travail. Για να μη μπερδεύομαι εγώ ο ίδιος, το σχηματοποιούσα έτσι στο μυαλό μου: στις μικρές αγγελίες η "εργασία" νοείται σαν "_θέση_ εργασίας". Αν ζητάς θέση εργασίας, είσαι εξ ορισμού εργαζόμενος· αν προσφέρεις θέση εργασίας, είσαι εξ ορισμού εργοδότης. Το πόσο έχει σχετικοποιηθεί στη σημερινή πραγματικότητα η ίδια η έννοια της «θέσης εργασίας», ας το αφήσουμε.

Στην οικονομική ορολογία η απόδοση του supply of labour/ demand for labour είναι βέβαια ακλόνητη. Έχω πάντως παρατηρήσει ότι, ακόμα και σε (ελληνικά) οικονομικά κείμενα, αρκετοί αισθάνονται την ανάγκη να διευκρινίζουν προς αποφυγή κάθε παρεξήγησης: η ζήτηση εργασίας _από τους εργοδότες_, η προσφορά εργασίας _από τους εργαζομένους_. Όσο για μεταφράσεις ξένων κειμένων, έχω δει κάμποσες φορές να θεωρείται η "απασχόληση" συνώνυμο μεν της "εργασίας" αλλά πιο κυριλέ και συνεπώς προτιμητέο, και να προκύπτει αχταρμάς.


----------



## nickel (Nov 28, 2012)

Themis said:


> ακόμα και σε (ελληνικά) οικονομικά κείμενα, αρκετοί αισθάνονται την ανάγκη να διευκρινίζουν προς αποφυγή κάθε παρεξήγησης: η ζήτηση εργασίας _από τους εργοδότες_, η προσφορά εργασίας _από τους εργαζομένους_.


Καλό! Αυτό θα πει να φυλάς τα ρούχα σου.

Ομολογώ ότι δεν το είχα προσέξει, αλλά δεν ήξερα καν τις αλλαγές που αναφέρει ο Ζαζ στις μικρές αγγελίες. Είχα μείνει στο «Ζητούνται υπάλληλοι».


----------



## Zazula (Nov 28, 2012)

Themis said:


> Το πόσο έχει σχετικοποιηθεί στη σημερινή πραγματικότητα η ίδια η έννοια της «θέσης εργασίας», ας το αφήσουμε.


Για να μην πιάσουμε και τη συνηθέστατη σύναψη «απλήρωτες θέσεις εργασίας»: Παλιά επρόκειτο αδιαμφισβήτητα για κενές θέσεις, ενώ σήμερα όλο και πιο συχνά πρόκειται απλώς για θέσεις απλήρωτων...


----------

